# Post Your Favorite Metal Song or Music Video



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I post this band alot because I find it impossible to get bored of them, there's so much going on in it! I think these are my two favorite songs.










As for favorite music video, maybe this one. Its basically just a bunch of creepy surrealist stopmotion, and I guess that's why I like it.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Recommend this to anyone who listens to Insomnium


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Lung capacity over 9000 :tongue:


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

I'm posting this again, because, well, I think I need to get drunk..Seriously.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## deen5858 (Oct 22, 2018)

Limp Bizkit - Mission Impossible


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

I love the part where he says, "concrete shoes...high voltage", it sounds like he's having so much fun with his toys.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ruUgZwV4Whc


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

:brocoli: The world needs to see this :carrot:​


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)




----------

